# maladie



## jedna

Goedemiddag mensen,

Zou iemand me kunnen vertellen of ik het woord 'maladie' uit het Ungaretti-gedicht in deze link (pag. 53) kan vertalen als 'lijden', of anders: 'pijn'? Mogelijk (qua 1/1 vertaling) wat vergezocht, maar -gezien de situatie- niet ondenkbaar: verdriet? (liefdes- en/of ander verdriet)?
De hele zin luidt: et je vis de sa maladie.
Une œuvre originale de poésie
Ter informatie:
-Toen Ungaretti als soldaat in het veld lag, troostte hij zichzelf vaak met gedachten aan vroeger tijden. Dit gedicht is waarschijnlijk toen ontstaan.
Vandaar ook de titel: Nostalgie.
-In zijn -vooroorlogse- Parijse tijd was hij verliefd op een meisje, waar zijn dichterbroeder Apollinaire ook verliefd op was. Ungaretti heeft nog lang de hoop gekoesterd dat zij ooit _zijn_ geliefde zou worden. En aan dat meisje dacht hij, toen hij dit gedicht schreef. Er is niets over bekend of hij en dat meisje (fysiek) ziek waren. Het lijkt me bovendien onwaarschijnlijk dat U. in zijn gedichten over fysieke ziektes zou schrijven -ben dat in heel zijn werk nergns tegengekomen). Mogelijk leden beiden aan de zgn 'maladie d'amour'..., of aan het leven as such...
Ik vind het vreemd, om 'maladie' te vertalen als 'ziekte', omdat het in onze taal in eerste instantie -althans bij mij- het beeld van lichamelijk ziek zijn oproept. Echter: alle andere vertalers (Engelse/Duitse) doen dat wél. En ook de Franse Ungaretti-vertaler heeft het gedicht dat U. oorspronkelijk in het Italiaans schreef (malattie = meervoud! - ) vertaald als 'maladies'. Het Franse gedicht uit de link is overigens Ungaretti's eigen vertaling, die exact zo in de bundel staat die ik vertaal, en waar mijn vraag over gaat.
De Italiaanse zin luidt: Le nostre mallatie si fondono = Onze .... versmelten/smelten samen

Alvast hartelijk dank voor jullie reactie,
jedna


----------



## bibibiben

_Maladie _heeft een ruime betekenis in het Frans. Vertalingen zijn onder meer _ziekte, aandoening, aantasting, drang, zucht_ ... Maar niet zozeer _verdriet_. _Maladie d'amour _wordt dan wel met _liefdesverdriet_ vertaald, maar het Franse _maladie d'amour _benadrukt meer dan het Nederlandse _liefdesverdriet_ dat heel je wezen is aangetast of getroffen door deze mislukking in de liefde. _Liefdesverdriet_ doet eigenlijk wat eufemistisch aan.

_Pijn_ en _lijden_ zitten ook niet echt in _maladie_ (al kunnen ze uiteraard wel het gevolg ervan zijn). Ik zie dat het Italiaans met _malattia_ een heel andere richting op ging dan het Frans met _maladie_. Betekenissen als _tormento_ en _angoscia_ gaan voor het Franse _maladie _echt te ver. Misschien heeft Ungaretti zich door zijn moedertaal laten beïnvloeden?


----------



## jedna

Hallo bibibiben,

Dat zou zomaar kunnen. Zelf heb ik intussen nog zitten puzzelen en overwogen of het niet 'kwaal' zou kunnen zijn:
Malattia wordt in mijn I/N wb vertaald met:
*ziekte, de *
_kwaal, de
aandoening, de _

vDale geeft onder kwaal (behalve de fysieke component, en de ziekelijke onvolkomenheid, gebrek op zedelijk of maatschappelijk gebied):
_-ziekelijke gesteldheid of onvolkomenheid van het gemoed_

De malattia-synoniemen die Zanichelli voorradig heeft zijn:
1_ infermità (handicap), morbo (ziekte), male (kwaal), malanno (kwaal), affezione (aandoening), patologia (ziekte), bua (au!/zeer), malore (onpasselijkheid/pijnaanval), malessere (ongemak), acciacco (kwaal), incomodo (ongemak), indisposizione (lichte ziekte).

Zoek ik 'kwaal' op bij vDale Nl/Fr, lees ik: mal, infirmité en affection, maar geen 'maladie'.

De Franse synoniemen die ik voor 'maladie' kan vinden zijn deze: CRISCO - Dictionnaire des synonymes : maladie
_
'Mal' staat helemaal onderaan, en is dus niet zo'n beste keuze (vlgs CRISCO).


----------



## jedna

Wat denk jij? Zou 'kwaal' kunnen? Het zou naar mijn smaak in ieder geval beter op zijn plaats zijn en ook meerduidiger dan 'ziekte'.
-bij WR It-Fra en bij WR It-Nl wdb vond ik voor malattia ook : kwaal.
-en dan ontdekte ik nog deze vertaling (pag. 85, of even klikken op het blauwe 'nostalgia' onder 'contents', bijna bovenaan)
A Major Selection of the Poetry of Giuseppe Ungaretti
De vertaler van deze gedichten, zag ik,  is behalve dichter ook native speaker (Italiaan).

maladies (malady) = in eerste betekenis volgens vD E/N: kwaal
Dus ik denk dat ik het daar maar op houd.

In ieder geval nog maar weer eens ontzettend bedankt voor het meedenken, bibibiben,
en excuus voor mijn voorbarige vraag. Had toch even verder moeten kijken eerst

Een fijne avond,
jedna


----------



## bibibiben

In bepaalde contexten kan _maladie _in betekenis vrijwel samenvallen met _mal_, ja. Het Nederlandse _kwaal _lijkt me dan ook wel een veilige vertaling, zeker ook vanwege de meerduidigheid ervan. Wel jammer dat het gedicht zelf zo weinig houvast geeft. Het is tasten in het duister ...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Met name in de Italiaanse versie zie ik het liefdesverdriet goed. Misschien dat je iets kan met _zeer_?


----------



## jedna

Goedemorgen bibibiben en Bpb,

Dank voor jullie reacties. Ik heb voorlopig gekozen voor 'kwaal', maar 'zeer' zou -volgens vD en Italned ook kunnen 'mal' en 'male'.
Er zit ook naar mijn mening meer emotie in het Italiaanse gedicht, mogelijk omdat dit direct uit de emotie is ontstaan, terwijl het Franse 'slechts' een (rationele) vertaling daarvan is.
Ik weet niet of het meisje ook liefdesverdriet had (Ze was immers -ook- met Apollinaire samen), of dat U. zich graag verbeeldde dat zij hem wel missen moest (hij als soldaat 'in den vreemde') .
Er bestaat een brief/kaart die U. aan Apollinaire schreef vanuit het oorlogsgebied. Daarin schrijft hij tav het meisje (Marthe Roux), dat hij de hoop blijft koesteren dat zij tweeën ooit nog eens zullen samenkomen.
Na de dood van A. heeft hij haar nog eens bezocht, maar daar is niets meer uit 'opgebloeid'.
'Zeer' zou m.i. beter passen dan 'kwaal' alleen zou ik dan een lelijke 'tournure' moeten maken in de vertaling v.d Italiaanse versie (nostre malattie si fondono = meervoud = 'ons beider zeer' versmelt/ smelt samen'. Kan echt niet...
Zal in ieder geval nog eens op 'zeer' verder denken. Wie weet...

Fijne dag en vriendelijke groet,
jedna


----------



## bibibiben

Brownpaperbag said:


> Misschien dat je iets kan met _zeer_?



Opmerkelijk is dan toch dat, volgens jedna, Duitse en Engelse vertalers voor equivalenten van _maladie _kiezen en wegblijven uit de hoek van leed, smart en pijn. In de "mise en français" van het Italiaanse origineel zou je ook eerder _mal _of _douleur _aantreffen, niet _maladie_, als je die hoek wél zou moeten opzoeken.

Kan het zijn dat Marthe Roux, de gedeelde liefde van Apollinaire en Ungaretti en in dit gedicht omschreven als "une enfant frêle", een niet niet al te sterk gestel had? Een beetje ziekelijk was? Kwakkelde met haar gezondheid?


----------



## jedna

Daaraan had ik ook gedacht, bibibiben, en (ook) daarom vond ik kwaal nog niet zo verkeerd: zowel het zwakke (tenger), mogelijk ziekelijk, gestel van het meisje, alsook de emotionele kwaal van U. (gekweldheid/kwelling: Sy hadden malkander soo lief, sy konden by malkander niet komen,- of zelfs zijn jaloezie als kwaal). Kwaal c.q. Kwalen valt ook qua metrum en assonantie in beide gedichten (Frans en Italiaans) ontzettend mooi.
Maar het is, zoals je al schreef, tasten in het duister. Ook daarom denk ik dat ik het toch maar op 'kwaal' hou, om niet al te concreet te worden. U. zelf was het hier immers ook niet.

NB: 'mise en français': De Franse bundel bestaat inderdaad uit twee delen. Een deel Italiaanse gedichten mise en français, overgebracht i.h. Frans, en een gedeelte gedichten door U. direct in de Franse taal geschreven.


----------



## Pdstelle

Hi!

I love Ungaretti.

My Dutch is not very good, but I think " *Malaise" *could be a translation for this" malattia" Malattia dell' anima, malessere.

Groetjes


----------



## jedna

Hi Pdstelle,



Pdstelle said:


> I love Ungaretti.



That makes two of us

Conc. 'malaise': Zanichelli synonyms as well as Crisco French synonyms mention 'malaise' as maladie/malattia-synonym. And where it comes to what U. could have meant, it would be a _wonderful_ alternative. But in both Dutch translations this noun is very much out of tune. And because -as you know-  Ungaretti always chooses plain (simple), genuine words, in Dutch language 'malaise' as such would not be very Ungaretti-like. It sounds a little bit affected/theatrical for my taste, and it would draw too much attention, alas...
But I'll see if there is a good alternative for 'malaise'. 

Mille grazie!
and kind regards,
jedna


----------



## Pdstelle

Grazie della gentile risposta!


----------



## jedna

Non c'è di che e buona fortuna per gli studi della nostra lingua


----------

